# 37/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Feb 28, 2011)

Time for week 37. We'll go with one suggested by wvdawg this week. I think this should be good. 

The theme is:

BARNS

Remember, your shot has to be taken during this weeks challenge time frame (between now and next Monday @ 8:00 PM). No old photos from your archives. Also, see the rest of the rules HERE.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, and big thanks to dawg for this great suggestion!


----------



## stev (Mar 1, 2011)

Hidden old barn


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 1, 2011)

stev said:


> Hidden old barn


 
Reaally COOL shot stev 

Weather for the next  week isn't great snow , rain and really gray so I figure I got to just take what happens a bit of a drizzel here at home but once I got up it  was snowing like crazy so Here's what i got but i did desat it


----------



## carver (Mar 1, 2011)

*North Atlanta horse barn*


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 1, 2011)

Off to a great start!  I like 'em all guys!  Here's mine.


----------



## cornpile (Mar 2, 2011)

Great old barn shots,Guys


----------



## carver (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice captures guys,it's a shame to see our history just rot away.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2011)

Great shots y'all! There's an old barn not far from the house. I will try to get a shot of it & post it up!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2011)

Had a chance to stop by & take a photo of this barn. It sits close to the road but the trees have grown up around it making it hard to get a good clear shot.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Had a chance to stop by & take a photo of this barn. It sits close to the road but the trees have grown up around it making it hard to get a good clear shot.


 Glad you got away from that pool table and got out mushin  Crickett  

Good job on the ole barn Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Glad you got away from that pool table and got out mushin  Crickett
> 
> Good job on the ole barn Crickett






I'm actually getting purty good! 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## stev (Mar 4, 2011)

Crickett said:


> I'm actually getting purty good!
> 
> Thanks Mike!



Good at what


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2011)

stev said:


> Good at what



It's a long list but we are talking about pool!


----------



## stev (Mar 4, 2011)

Crickett said:


> It's a long list but we are talking about pool!



cool, 8 ball is the game


----------



## kc6bsm (Mar 7, 2011)

I know it is kind of last minute, but here is mine.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes ma'am - worth the wait!  That's a big ole barn!


----------



## Browtine (Mar 7, 2011)

Man! I had planned to get a shot of a GREAT old barn near me for this week... but I forgot and it's dark out now, with about 24 minutes until deadline. Dang... 

Anyway, great shots of some awesome old barns. I love old barns and buildings anyway!


----------

